# Yucatan / Mexico a couple of weeks ago



## Alex_B (Dec 11, 2006)

​ http://www.photoscapes.eu/mexico06/ 
​  Finally I made it! My Yucatan / Mexico Gallery is online. There are no titles yet for the images though, just numbers ... I am pretty lazy with this.

Please be kind, I know this is not a pro-webpage, but it is all handmade. Also this is not meant to be any sort of arty photography (there will be a webpage on that later), but it is simply a collection of images from my travels.


----------



## PNA (Dec 11, 2006)

Very nicely done!!!

I have visited the Yucatan over the past 22 years and feel that you have captured the essence of the area quite well. 

Paul


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 11, 2006)

thanks!

hmm, well, i guess now my webpage is not a secret anymore so i should change my signature?  [EDIT: Done that!]


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 13, 2006)

... but noone seems to care *lol*


----------



## PNA (Dec 13, 2006)

It's a tough crowd out there......they're not easily pleased.


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 13, 2006)

yes, i realised  but at least i got some emails by now where people told me what the think


----------



## oldnavy170 (Dec 13, 2006)

Hey Alex, you did a great job on the website.  I can't even handle a "myspace" website....LOL!!!!!

You have a nice collection of photos too.  I also like that you have alot of photos to look at.  There are times when people put up website with like 4 photos!!!


----------



## PNA (Dec 14, 2006)

Alex_B said:
			
		

> yes, i realised  but at least i got some emails by now where people told me what the think


 
I do hope it was all good.......!


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 14, 2006)

acsonpg said:
			
		

> I do hope it was all good.......!



Yes! at least better than what I would have written


----------



## elsaspet (Dec 16, 2006)

These are great.  (I just got back from there as well).  I totally love Tolum (sp?) 608


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 17, 2006)

thanks elsaspet, it is Tulum ... yes, 608 is also one of my personal favourites, though i have many versions of that scene taken from slightly different angles and locations ... hard to decide for one


----------

